# FISH OIL WORKS!



## MastaMel

Hey everybody, I have been taking fish oil for a while now and have just come to realize that it was the only thing really helping my depression. I have taken Paxil (didnt help depression or anxiety), Celexa (helped anxiety), Lexapro (helped depression and anxiety but barely), all wiht minmul success. I just came to realize all the bouts of depression I had while on all these medications, I had stopped taking my fish oil or my fish oil pills had ran out. I recently have started taking them again (i'm on no medication right now except for Klonopin used about 0-3x per week) and my depression has diminshed. Just putting it out there for yall to consider.

Here are some links of fish oil being used for depression:

http://www.webmd.com/depression/news/20 ... depression

http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/MedicineCutti ... 498&page=1

Here is a link to the best fish oil brand that has been molecularly distilled meaning no fish burps and absorption is phenominal compared to other fish oil as well as no impurities such as mercury:

http://www.nowfoods.com/?action=itemdet ... m_id=40171

I hope you guys found this information relevant and I really hope you try this product because it has worked and has been proven to aid in depression.


----------



## SJG102185

smells fishy..


----------



## NJexplorer313

Tastes fishy too lol. I get some nasty fish burps a few minutes after taking the SOB's!
I have been taking them for a couple weeks now, and seems like its working. I take 1200MG at night along with 17.5MG Paxil (down from 25MG) with no Paxil withdrawal symptoms so far. My diet is in check, and I am trying to exercise regularly. Sure would be great to get off the Paxil with no withdrawal!


----------



## Noca

I have been taking fish oil omega 3 for the last month. I havent noticed any change.


----------



## sparkations

what's the dosage you guys take? and which fish oils do you take? omega 3, 6, or 9?


----------



## Nae

NJexplorer313 said:


> Tastes fishy too lol. I get some nasty fish burps a few minutes after taking the SOB's!


Look for capsules that have an enteric coating. They cost a bit more but it should get rid of the fishy aftertaste.


----------



## TruSeeker777

You can try Coromega. It's more like a pudding consistency in individual packs and has no fishy aftertaste or burps at all. You can request a free sample on their website.


----------



## nightmahr

I'm pretty sure flax oil has enough omega whatever acids. It doesn't stink unless you bathe in it.


----------



## coldmorning

Supposedly, fish oil is good for preventing heart disease too.


----------



## Equisgurl

fish, is one of those supplements that everyone should take to obtain essential fatty acids, since our bodies are unable to produce it. Liquid kind is the best, higher percentage of EPA/DHA , I like Nordic Naturals and it comes in flavored forms, lemon, strawberry, Carlson is pretty good also. Its good for the cardiovascular system, skin, hair, helps reduce high blood pressure/cholesterol, good for reducing inflamation , a lot of people take it for arthritis.


----------



## jaayhou

Here's a fish oil primer that takes into account seemingly every clinical study ever conducted:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/fish-o ... nt-fishoil

Evidence was strongest for effect on reducing triglyceride levels, blood pressure, and risk for secondary cardiovascular disease. unfortunately, I don't see any information about improving mental clarity or other brain-related issues, although depression is mentioned.


----------



## SJG102185

I got some a couple days ago after reading this.. it might be my imagination but I actually feel more calm now lol


----------



## bluey`

Whats the difference between fish oil and flax seed oil ??~ i take flax seed , im vegan.


----------



## Wellington

Fish contains ready EPA and DHA; flax does not. The acids flax oil has need to be converted to EPA/DHA which doesn't always happen. I know my explanation is not great, but basically fish oil is the preferred supplement over flax for its benefits.


----------



## Noca

Still waiting for fishoil(omega 3) to work and ive almost gone through a 3 months supply.


----------



## ardrum

EPA/DHA is more helpful for other health issues than mental health. Most studies showing it having a positive impact with depression involved people who were _also_ using pharma drugs too, which makes these studies very questionable in regards to isolating the specific impact of omega-3 for the treatment of mood disorders.

Nevertheless, they are a wonderful supplement for your overall health, and on some individuals their impact could be very noticeable (since, like with most things we put into our bodies, their effects can vary from person to person).

I've been on Omega-3 supplements for years.

I currently take a daily dosage of three capsules (with food), totalling 1296mg of EPA and 864mg of DHA. That's a fairly substantial dosage (considering I also eat nuts that provide me with more omega-3), but most Americans' diets are severely shortchanging omega-3 fatty acids. If anything, I should find even more sources to add to my diet. Again though, don't expect it to be an anti-depressant... it very well might have no noticeable impact on your mental health whatsoever (no noticeable impact here).


----------



## bluey`

http://www.chia4life.com.au/faq.htm

I take this stuff.. which has the omega 3, 6 & 9 in it..
~it contains ready EPA & DHA in it plus added protien and other nutrients..


----------



## jaayhou

Like ardrum eluded to, I wouldn't put too much faith in fish oil for help with depression or anxiety. Studies have failed to show any benefit, and I'd be fairly confident in saying the current consensus it that it won't help you any in that department. Definitely take it for the cardiovascular benefits though--they're proven.


----------



## Johnny_confused

personally i think the problem with fish oil is that the strengths people are taking are far too weak.
the bog standard cheap fish oil you are buying is sadly considered to be quite inadequette for those with any form of mental abnormality.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_a ... 006477.ece

this article i found discusses the benefits of fish oil in a case of depression. i realise the disorder is different as are the symptoms, triggers, etc. but the interesting part is the last four paragraphs.
It talks of a high concentration EPA fish oil supplement 'rebuilding' vital areas of the brain (which supposedly was not possible).
The increased nerve cell production made me think of cognitive behavioural therapy. The purpose of which is to build new neural pathways and gradually forget about the old methods of reasoning (eg. i cant cope, i will become anxious and fail...). The increased cell recovery has opened up the idea that the combination of a high concentration fish oil and cognitive therapy could accelerate the recovery process and possibly make the process of recovery itself more manageable.
(before i start i would just like to say i am not a medical professional of any sort. I am merely a social anxiety sufferer who has read alot of material on the subject) - 
Now, the fish oil you are looking for would be a pharmaceutical grade or higher (such things do exist but they tend to be order only).
At a dose of 4 capsules a day for the first 3 months to ensure a successful absorbtion of the oils.
I realise this idea of the high dosage seems ridiculous but the studies supporting it are plentiful, and as the oils are naturally occuring anyway, it will hardly have the adverse side effects of anti depressents, beta blockers or benzodiazapines (not sure of the spelling on that one =S), and the increased concentration and brain function could hardly be a bad thing.
But of course i would suggest a course of cognitive behavioural therapy along side the fish oil.
I am planning on starting this soon when i get the order of capsules, and i will write another article to see if it works.

i would suggest looking on 'www.mind1st.co.uk' as they sell the highest grade fish oil concentrate on the market, and although they are based here in sunny england, they ship to anywhere in the world.

Oh and for a course of cognitive behavioural therapy, i would suggest the social anxiety institute. They have a 20 week audio cognitive behavioural therapy programme. It's pricey but it's worth it (sadly i lacked the motivation and conviction to do the cognitive work daily when i first purchased the programme but i believe it truly will help).

http://www.socialanxietyinstitute.org/audioseries.html

there is the link for it, give it a go. it could hardly do any harm.
and i hope all works well =]


----------



## 40watta

how much are you guys taking? ive been taking Now foods OMega-3 500 epa/250 dha twice a day. So far havent noticed anything.


----------



## Johnny_confused

try knocking it up to 4 times a day.
how long have you been using it for?


----------

